#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Izran van toen

## Gibril

Ik heb het gelezen: pas bij de elfde keer een link.
Daarom maak ik er geen link van.
Vanaf half september vul ik een site met oude izran uit de Rif.
Het Tamazight heb ik omgezet in het Latijnse Amazigh alfabet.
De vertaling is in het Nederlands.
Er zit ook toelichting en analyse bij.
Inmiddels staan er zo'n 80 op en er komen nog 180 bij.
Kijk maar of je het interessant vindt.
Het adres is izranvantoen, met nl erachteraan.

Salam,
Najib

----------


## nouir

leukkk

----------


## nouir

leukk

----------

